# Prices and security



## ThatConnemara (25 March 2020)

Since i'll be getting a horse in a year or so I was wondering how much it costed to build everything your horse needs (Stable,arena,fencing,etc).

I've been starting to see posts about high security fences to prevent theft and I was wondering what is the cheapest (but still effective) security fence I can get?

Also what are the approximate starting prices for getting a horse ? (bedding , tack , feed etc)


----------



## be positive (25 March 2020)

Well if you own your land you can spend many 10's of thousands building the stables, arena, putting up fencing, it really depends what you are starting with and where you want to end up, a decent arena could cost £50k.

I have no idea about security fences, if I felt that concerned I am not sure I would be happy living in that type of area, if you are not in the UK maybe it is more of an issue wherever you are, so my first thought would be to move to a nicer area before surrounding my home with high security fencing, my land is mainly surrounded by good hedges which are far nicer than fencing.

The cost of horse again depends on what you want, a nice well mannered all rounder will cost £4-10k , tack £1k upwards, feed and bedding are ongoing expenses and depend on the horse and how you keep it, if you do have it at home don't forget to budget for a companion.


----------



## ThatConnemara (25 March 2020)

be positive said:



			Well if you own your land you can spend many 10's of thousands building the stables, arena, putting up fencing, it really depends what you are starting with and where you want to end up, a decent arena could cost £50k.

I have no idea about security fences, if I felt that concerned I am not sure I would be happy living in that type of area, if you are not in the UK maybe it is more of an issue wherever you are, so my first thought would be to move to a nicer area before surrounding my home with high security fencing, my land is mainly surrounded by good hedges which are far nicer than fencing.

The cost of horse again depends on what you want, a nice well mannered all rounder will cost £4-10k , tack £1k upwards, feed and bedding are ongoing expenses and depend on the horse and how you keep it, if you do have it at home don't forget to budget for a companion.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!
And yes I'm moving to the uk, I realize it is much safer in england but I've seen posts about horse/tack theft so I just want to be safe!(Ill consider getting a few cameras here and there)

Also i've seen a lot of horse pastures have those small stone fences which are just about 60 cm or so, I'll be getting a connemara for eventing and I don't want him to jump the fence!

Right now I don't think I can spend over 15k. Do you think you can guess the price of building this type of arena?


----------



## be positive (25 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			Thank you!
And yes I'm moving to the uk, I realize it is much safer in england but I've seen posts about horse/tack theft so I just want to be safe!(Ill consider getting a few cameras here and there)

Also i've seen a lot of horse pastures have those small stone fences which are just about 60 cm or so, I'll be getting a connemara for eventing and I don't want him to jump the fence!

Right now I don't think I can spend over 15k. Do you think you can guess the price of building this type of arena?
		
Click to expand...

Low stone walls are not suitable as boundary fencing but they are common only in some parts of the UK and easily avoided, you may find a well set up equestrian property with everything you need in place, often easier than getting planning permission to build stables and an arena.
There really is not much horse theft going on, most are found, having got out and wandered off, tack theft is more of a problem but if you only have one or two horses, have a secure tack room and live on site it is not likely that you will be targeted, most thefts tend to be big set ups where they get in and take a lot of stuff.

The arena in the photo will be in excess of £20k it looks well built with a good surface, the drainage and stone alone with cost about half of the build costs so if you have the equipment/ knowledge to DIY it can be done cheaper but getting that part done properly is a priority, if the drains don't work it can cost a fortune to put right or be unusable when you most need it.


----------



## ThatConnemara (25 March 2020)

be positive said:



			Low stone walls are not suitable as boundary fencing but they are common only in some parts of the UK and easily avoided, you may find a well set up equestrian property with everything you need in place, often easier than getting planning permission to build stables and an arena.
There really is not much horse theft going on, most are found, having got out and wandered off, tack theft is more of a problem but if you only have one or two horses, have a secure tack room and live on site it is not likely that you will be targeted, most thefts tend to be big set ups where they get in and take a lot of stuff.

The arena in the photo will be in excess of £20k it looks well built with a good surface, the drainage and stone alone with cost about half of the build costs so if you have the equipment/ knowledge to DIY it can be done cheaper but getting that part done properly is a priority, if the drains don't work it can cost a fortune to put right or be unusable when you most need it.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a problem to have an arena without drainage?


----------



## be positive (25 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			Is it a problem to have an arena without drainage?
		
Click to expand...

Without drainage the water will sit at the level of the water table so you may get away with it to a degree on some types of land but it will be a waste of money just putting a surface onto a cleared area without any drains in place, I think you can buy one that sits on top but if they were really successful everyone would use them.
In my experience, I am on clay so it is very heavy and wet, if the contractor does not get the drains right the arena will look good but not cope with even average rainfall, mine had to be rebuilt after several years of use as it was not draining well and the surface was waterlogged, the original builders, a good company, had not put in enough drains so it was fairly useless, since the rebuild it drains really well and copes with any amount of rain, one part does get a bit flooded but as soon as the rain stops it drains off quickly and has never been unusable, even this winter, it is now about 20 years old so money well spent.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (25 March 2020)

We’ve recently had quotes for putting in an arena at our new house. For our specific needs we were looking at around £28k+vat for 20x40 and I think around £48k+vat for 20x60 although it may have been a bit more, I can’t remember off the top of my head. This was from a reputable company who came with many, many recommendations. I’m sure there’ll be people out there that can do it cheaper, but having read so many horror stories more often than not when it comes to arenas if you buy cheap you end up buying twice. You’ll also need to factor in planning permission. 

We’re fortunate the place we’ve settled on has stabling, but when we were looking at one’s without we were again looking at around £15-20k but actual costs would depend on the type of set up, how many stables and whether you’re looking at wood or brick built. 

Fencing will wholly depend on the acreage, most people we’ve spoken to it’s roughly £10 per m plus labour costs.

If this is your first horse, (which it sounds like it is) I would strongly advise against keeping them at home, at least initially until you find your feet a bit.


----------



## ThatConnemara (25 March 2020)

FestiveFuzz said:



			We’ve recently had quotes for putting in an arena at our new house. For our specific needs we were looking at around £28k+vat for 20x40 and I think around £48k+vat for 20x60 although it may have been a bit more, I can’t remember off the top of my head. This was from a reputable company who came with many, many recommendations. I’m sure there’ll be people out there that can do it cheaper, but having read so many horror stories more often than not when it comes to arenas if you buy cheap you end up buying twice. You’ll also need to factor in planning permission.

We’re fortunate the place we’ve settled on has stabling, but when we were looking at one’s without we were again looking at around £15-20k but actual costs would depend on the type of set up, how many stables and whether you’re looking at wood or brick built.

Fencing will wholly depend on the acreage, most people we’ve spoken to it’s roughly £10 per m plus labour costs.

If this is your first horse, (which it sounds like it is) I would strongly advise against keeping them at home, at least initially until you find your feet a bit.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the advice! The horse will stay at a diy livery yard for a month or two before she comes home


----------



## FestiveFuzz (25 March 2020)

Bear in mind horses are herd animals so you won’t want to keep her on her own. You’d ideally really want 2 others so you don’t have one being left alone when you go to ride.


----------



## ThatConnemara (25 March 2020)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Bear in mind horses are herd animals so you won’t want to keep her on her own. You’d ideally really want 2 others so you don’t have one being left alone when you go to ride.
		
Click to expand...

Yes!We will be getting two horses ,one for me and one mother daughter share!


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

Just look to buy an equestrian property.  which will cost circa £250k upwards depending on what part of the country you’re thinking of moving to.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			Yes!We will be getting two horses ,one for me and one mother daughter share!
		
Click to expand...

I’d have a third so one is never alone when you’re out riding or competing. But then if you and your mum are going to ride together then maybe even a 4th is needed.


----------



## ThatConnemara (26 March 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I’d have a third so one is never alone when you’re out riding or competing. But then if you and your mum are going to ride together then maybe even a 4th is needed.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need that many horses..


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			You don't need that many horses..
		
Click to expand...

Humans don’t need that many horses but horses do. They are herd animals.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I’d have a third so one is never alone when you’re out riding or competing. But then if you and your mum are going to ride together then maybe even a 4th is needed.
		
Click to expand...

I had 3 at home. I agree, 4 is the magic number if you want to ride 2 at the same time. 
This is the benefit of a livery yard, there will always be others for company.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 March 2020)

We’ll be getting a third to go with the current 2 once we move. Like I said in my previous post, only having 2 means one gets left alone if you want to ride at a different time to your mum or needs box resting etc.


----------



## ThatConnemara (26 March 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Humans don’t need that many horses but horses do. They are herd animals.
		
Click to expand...

Normally people take 1 or 2 horses. I don't really see first time horse owners with 4 horses.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (26 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			Normally people take 1 or 2 horses. I don't really see first time horse owners with 4 horses.
		
Click to expand...

And if you were keeping them at a yard I would agree with you. But you mentioned you were hoping to keep them at home. In which case they need company when you are riding, bringing in for farrier/vet, going competing etc.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 March 2020)

ThatConnemara said:



			Normally people take 1 or 2 horses. I don't really see first time horse owners with 4 horses.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair most first time owners wouldn’t be planning on keeping their first horse at home. They would usually look to keep them on a yard with others so they have a safety net of support for when something doesn’t go to plan, whether that be the horse misbehaving or an injury in the field. Owning your first horse is daunting enough without adding the stress of being on your own if something doesn’t go to plan.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

FestiveFuzz said:



			To be fair most first time owners wouldn’t be planning on keeping their first horse at home. They would usually look to keep them on a yard with others so they have a safety net of support for when something doesn’t go to plan, whether that be the horse misbehaving or an injury in the field. Owning your first horse is daunting enough without adding the stress of being on your own if something doesn’t go to plan.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more. I'd kept horses for more than 20 years before having them at home and even then it made me anxious knowing I would have no back up, no one to ask if I wasn't sure about a problem, I'd have to make judgement calls left, right and centre some of which would be life or death. 
The freedom is great but it's quite an undertaking for a first time owner.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			Couldnt agree more. I'd kept horses for more than 20 years before having them at home and even then it made me anxious knowing I would have no back up, no one to ask if I wasn't sure about a problem, I'd have to make judgement calls left, right and centre some of which would be life or death.
The freedom is great but it's quite an undertaking for a first time owner.
		
Click to expand...

This is where I’m at now, and I’m still having moments of thinking what the heck are we doing? I’ve rationalised if it’s too scary I’ll suck up the livery costs and just stare longingly at my empty stables when we move 😂


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

FestiveFuzz said:



			This is where I’m at now, and I’m still having moments of thinking what the heck are we doing? I’ve rationalised if it’s too scary I’ll suck up the livery costs and just stare longingly at my empty stables when we move 😂
		
Click to expand...

It is wonderful. But i think its important to acknowledge the heightened responsibility.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			It is wonderful. But i think its important to acknowledge the heightened responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! I think in the long run it’ll be worth it for the joy of seeing them from our window each morning, the freedom of having full control and finally achieving that childhood dream, but I’m fully expecting to feel that “OMG what have I done?!” feeling that you get when you first own a horse ten times over for the first few months.


----------



## Winters100 (27 March 2020)

I would echo what others have said about a good livery yard to start with. I have enough land to keep mine at home, and a barn which could very easily accommodate more stables than I need, but there are many more considerations.  Firstly I would miss having other people around. Walking out of the back door to see your horses is wonderful, but keep in mind that you will not have the social aspect.  Nor will you have anyone to help if you want a second opinion on something.  Stables always seem to have small items to repair. At the yard where I keep mine the grooms are always doing little tasks, but if I had them at home I would probably have to get someone in for a lot of these.  Then there are practicalities such as getting the muck heap removed, buying the equipment to maintain the pasture, and I am sure 1000 other things that I have not thought of.  I would love to have mine at home, and I hope that one day I will, but it is a big commitment and building the infrastructure for just 2 horses does not really make financial sense.


----------



## MagicMelon (27 June 2020)

Ive always had my horses at home, having got my first pony at 10 years old with parents who I wouldnt say were particularily horsey either. They just joined me up to a Pony Club straight away so any questions could be asked of other PC parents etc. It can easily be done, I had no issues and have always kept my horses at my own place since. Id hate to livery so Im very appreciative Ive never had to. OP, you dont need a school straight away - why do you feel you need one?  Ride in the field!  Ive never had a school and Ive competed to CIC* BE and 1.20m BS over the years purely from exercising my horses in their field or out on hacks. It helps to have one sure, but not necessary. I also had my own stables built for £8k so that could be cheaper (a block of 3 extra large stables).


----------

